# Detailed Clean via Amazon



## Mcpx

Ordered https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00DJUM6O6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Received https://www.amazon.co.uk/Valet-PRO-Large-Sash-Brush/dp/B0051UWTYE/ref=pd_bxgy_263_3?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=ZA7JMSC56YDTD5K1ZZFZ

Which one of these listings do we think is deceptive? Seller says listing is correct so does not need to reimburse return postage cost, I think someone is ripping us off.


----------



## Andyblue

Not sure what you mean ? 

Have you bought one and it's not right ?


----------



## Cookies

Hi chum. 

One is a wheel brush. One is an interior brush. If I ordered a wheel brush at £8.43, that's what I'd expect to be delivered. 

Have a chat with the guys at Valet Pro on here. They'll tell you the difference so you can respond with confidence to the seller on Amazon. 

Hope you get sorted. 

Cooks 

Sent from my Wenger 16999


----------



## bigalc

Listing is not correct if you ordered a 25mm head brush and received a 20mm head brush....I would report it to Amazon


----------



## Mcpx

Ok so to clarify, have several Valet Pro brushes, including the large sash brush and they are great, really good quality and very useful. So, being in need of a brush for the faces of my wheels thought this ‘wheel brush’ would fit the bill. Of course being an existing user and can of these brushes didn’t bother to check the feedback and when it turned up, this wheel brush was just a regular large sash brush, which I already had and which normally costs about 4 quid. It even says ‘Large Sash Bruah’ on the Valet Pro label. 

So I got a return authorisation and sent it back thinking that because the wrong item had been sent, I was entitled to the cost of the return postage. Not so according to the seller, listing is fine, product is correct, no postage refund. 

Now the postage doesn’t really bother me, but what does annoy me is someone describing a product as something it’s not just to bump the price up a bit. The listing may well scrape through as legal and I appreciate that a reseller can charge whatever they like for a product, but not exactly honest is it?


----------



## Cookies

The two brushes are very different. The wheel brush has chemical resistant bristles, something I'd imagine the sash brush doesn't have. It is also 25mm. If the brush you received is not the wheel brush, and the seller is saying the listing is correct, then start the dispute process with Amazon. 

Cooks

Edit - I completely agree that a seller can charge what they like, and it's up to the buyer whether or not they pay that price, but to order one item that's clearly advertised, and then to receive something that is not what you ordered, and is a cheaper product, is not on. 

Sent from my Wenger 16999


----------



## Andyblue

Mcpx said:


> Ok so to clarify, have several Valet Pro brushes, including the large sash brush and they are great, really good quality and very useful. So, being in need of a brush for the faces of my wheels thought this 'wheel brush' would fit the bill. Of course being an existing user and can of these brushes didn't bother to check the feedback and when it turned up, this wheel brush was just a regular large sash brush, which I already had and which normally costs about 4 quid. It even says 'Large Sash Bruah' on the Valet Pro label.
> 
> So I got a return authorisation and sent it back thinking that because the wrong item had been sent, I was entitled to the cost of the return postage. Not so according to the seller, listing is fine, product is correct, no postage refund.
> 
> Now the postage doesn't really bother me, but what does annoy me is someone describing a product as something it's not just to bump the price up a bit. The listing may well scrape through as legal and I appreciate that a reseller can charge whatever they like for a product, but not exactly honest is it?


Okay that makes a bit more sense, did you measure the head - if the one you got was 20mm not 25mm (as wheel brush describe), then the item wasn't as described...

Do you have a previous wheel brush ? Does that say wheel brush on the description label on the brush ?


----------



## DetailedClean

Firstly, Amazon product listings, unlike with eBay are *NOT* controlled by the seller, only Amazon themselves.

Secondly, let me also state that *I am replying after speaking to Valet Pro*. Their response is "Yes it is a Bru19 brush, mark has said it is not a picture supplied by us so they must have taken it themselves."

Therefore, we are supplying and selling the BRU 19 brush. *Notice that on each listing the manufacturer part number is BRU 19*.

The only other brush that Valet Pro sells of this type is the dash brush which is BRU3.

With regards this case the customer has been sold a BRU 19 brush. At the point he wanted a refund he was promptly provided one upon receipt. However, because the brush is not faulty we are well within our rights not to refund his return postage.

*All of this has been explained to the customer multiple times* including explaining the difference in the brushes and what Valet Pro actually sell. Creating this thread seems like it is done in bad taste.

What I shall however do is to try and work with Amazon to have the photo corrected, even though we dont control it. With regards pricing, on Amazon the fees are excessive, are charged on top of the VAT that we have to cover. Our prices also include delivery. This means there is a discrepancy compared to our website; *believe me I would rather you purchase at a cheaper price from us directly*!


----------



## DetailedClean

Followup... Amazon themselves have reacted quickly to updated the image too. Caching might mean you dont see the update straight away. A change to the product title has also been requested.


----------



## WHIZZER

Now Closed


----------

